# OAA Triple Crown -3rd Leg Restoule



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll be there.Hope my equipment will be dryed out in time from the running bear LOL.Will be my first time shooting this course.Any body want to tell me the distances ahead of time or are you going to make me guess.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Charles about 31/2 hrs for you LOL


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

....3 1/2 Hours! too funny.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... That might explain why you just shot under him. He's going to be a lot closer to 4 maybe 4.25 hours.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

So what would that be in nano-seconds?:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know about nano-seconds, but in my experience a nano-pro second is about 83 metres.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

So now I need an 83 meter pin.I'm starting to run out of room in my sight and it only takes pins in yards.Any ideas?:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You could try talking to the maker of your sight. Most of them make metric distance pins to fit an imperial distance sight. Just ask for the same part number -m.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Tried to contact the maker of my sight and am only getting his voice mail.Said that Santa is unavailable for the next few months.You just can't trust anybody these days.:thumbs_do


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...Less than 174 hours until the Shotgun start!!!!!!!

Whoo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*address address address restoule*

real address and postal code so we can get there please.. and I can`t read the book... nice map on page 48 in the oaa book.......these maps should have proper address and postal code on each one..mandatory for club to supply.. or don`t they want people to show up??????right beside phone number...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I agree that the maps leave something to be desired in the OAA book. There is no doubt of that.

I do not have a Postal Code for you. It's a chunk of land in the middle of the bush, with no buildings, that does not get mail delivery....so I have no idea of the postal code. You will have to go old school on this one.

I have included a couple of regular maps for you. If you have any further questions please don’t hesitate to drop me a line. We will be sure you get there.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=....035705,-79.747696&spn=0.042305,0.111151&z=14











When you do your public post shoot critique….please make sure that you say we gave you directions on how to get there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn jd*

jd some one must have a road address at least I appreciate the help for sure.. but your google maps whats road name off the 534 from your map


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ted when you get off hwy#17 in North bay take hwy #11 south to Powasson then take hwy 534 follow that to Restoule. When you get into Restoule go over a one lane brigde then turn right on the first street follow the road you will go down a big hill then up, when you start up the hill near the top you will turn left and it's the 1st drive way on the left. Hope this is okay


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Like Dwayne said....534 makes a corner just before the one lane bridge (If you go straight...it becomes Hawthorne Dr.......turn Right on Lakeview Rd...and then Left on Porters Landing.

There will be signs to direct you from the One Lane Bridge onwards.

If you click the link for the Google map it should open a new window with a map and all the road names to get you there.

Honestly....if I had a postal code...I would give it to you. Would regular GPS coordinates help? We'll see you there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

*Horseshoes!*

Ted,

Over the bridge, up the hill (horseshoe pits on the right) turn right at the Legion building. Sign in, have a cold one then check out the competition. Horseshoes or archery, you can't lose.

John.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I can tell you historically, it's been very easy to find once you're on 534 coming through Restoule. Get you there and you'll be fine.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

P0H 2R0 is the postal code to Gerry's General Store. It's right in Restoule on Hyw 534. You can see the the One Lane Bridge from there. 

Signage should be present from that point.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ah*

just a little prodding and the real directions come out thanks guys see you there the one reason for the p code was so if we rent a cottage we know we are close to the site and not half way around the lake thanks again guys....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT


Getting down to crunch time!!!!!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump for Restoule...Keep my camping spot clear for me guys.
Stop in for a beer.
Cheers Charles:darkbeer:


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

where u staying charles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Weather is looking better for tomorrow than it is right now. 

Bring you boots....Most of the course is pretty good....but there are a couple of low spots where the water collects when it rains the day before....as it is right now....


See you guys tomorrow!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...Only Hours away......

TTT


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Results? What are the results?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Results? What are the results?


Can someone from Restoule please send them to the OAA webmaster?


----------



## Erich E (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for a great time and challenging course.

Great job, Jason and the volunteers.

Erich


----------

